# Neues Jframe mit jbutton öffnen



## Der Anfänger (17. Nov 2016)

Hallo,
Ich brauche ein wenig hilfe.
Unzwar muss ich eine Art Autohaus schreiben und möchte einen Button drücken der z.b. Audi heißt und das dann ein neues JDialog geöffnet wird indem die Daten eines bestimmten Autos stehen.
Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich das realisieren kann.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen.
Danke schon mal im voraus.


Edit. Leider kann ich die überschrift nicht mehr ändern deswegen steh da weiterhin JFrame obwohl ich das ganze mit jdialogs machen möchte.


----------



## Xyz1 (17. Nov 2016)

Der Anfänger hat gesagt.:


> Danke schon mal im vorraus.


Im Voraus. 
SCNR

Die ganze Aufgabe ist zu komplex, d. h., du fragst damit bereits nach einem fertigen Programm.


----------



## Der Anfänger (17. Nov 2016)

Okay ich wollte nur einen überblick geben was ich am Ende machen muss.
Eigentlich möchte ich nur wissen wie ich durch drücken des Jbuttons das jDialog öffne, das sollte dann ja keine ganze Aufgabe sein


----------



## Robat (17. Nov 2016)

Also:

grob gesagt sieht das ganze so aus:



Spoiler: JFRAME





```
public class MainFrame {
     private JFrame frame;
     private JPanel panel;
     private JButton btn;
     ....

    public MainFrame(){
        initWindowComps();
       
        frame.setVisibile(true);
    }

    private void initWindowComps() {
          // frame init...
          // frame setup...

          // panel setup
        
          btn = new JButton("Audi");
          // btn setup..
          btn.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
                 @Override
                  public actionPerfomred(ActionEvent e){
                        new MyCarDialog(String carName, // weiter Infos, die du anzeigen lassen willst);
                  }
          }

          panel.add(btn);
          frame.add(panel);
    }
}
```






Spoiler: MyCarDialog





```
public class MyCarDialog {

         // Infovariablen
        String carName;
        ..

        JDialog dialog;

        public MyCarDialog(String carName, //weitere Infovariablen) {
               this.carName = carName;
               this. ...            = ....;

               initDialogComps();

               dialog.setVisibile();
        }     


       private void initDialogComps() { ... }

}
```


----------



## Der Anfänger (18. Nov 2016)

Danke schon mal.
Werde es gleich morgen früh ausprobieren


----------



## Nuiton (22. Nov 2016)

Nur mal so nebenbei: Mehrere JFrames in einer Applikation zu oeffnen ist kein guter Stil. Dafuer gibt es JDialog.


----------



## mrBrown (22. Nov 2016)

Nuiton hat gesagt.:


> Nur mal so nebenbei: Mehrere JFrames in einer Applikation zu oeffnen ist kein guter Stil. Dafuer gibt es JDialog.


Hab ich noch nie verstanden, was spricht denn dagegen (Also außer "macht man nicht")?


----------



## Robat (22. Nov 2016)

mMn ist die ganze Multiple-JFrame Sache eher eine Geschmackssache. Es gibt Leute die sagen, dass man es nicht machen sollte weil Codeing-Probleme auftreten, aber man kann diese Codeing-Probleme auch beheben.


----------

